#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Help to solve JSP errors

## navs.peratla

Can any one help me in solving this error please....
thanks in advance.......


HTTP Status 500 - 

type Exception report

message 

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:532)
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:363)
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:391)
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:334)
    javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)


root cause 
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP
    org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:606)
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:342)
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:391)
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:334)
    javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)


root cause 
java.io.IOException: tmpFile.renameTo(classFile) failed
    org.apache.jasper.compiler.SmapUtil$SDEInstaller.install(SmapUtil.java:202)
    org.apache.jasper.compiler.SmapUtil.installSmap(SmapUtil.java:162)
    org.apache.jasper.compiler.JDTCompiler.generateClass(JDTCompiler.java:472)
    org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:367)
    org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:345)
    org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:332)
    org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:594)
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:342)
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:391)
    org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:334)
    javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)


note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/7.0.8 logs.





  Similar Threads: problem solve sites DS CDMA Systems with Synchronization Errors  notes CBSE Answer sheets will now be mailed to minimize errors 7 spelling and grammar errors that make u damb Please help me to solve  the following problem.....

----------


## avin05

com.ibm.db2.jcc.am.SqlIntegrityConstraintViolationException: DB2 SQL Error: SQLCODE=-407, SQLSTATE=23502, SQLERRMC=TBSPACEID=2, TABLEID=258, COLNO=3, DRIVER=3.62.56

cud any 1 help me in solving this error

----------

